
Mastering Go in 7 hours - stevenli
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mastering-go-golang-7-hours-steven-li/
======
stevenli
Just recently picked up Go and created an article on it. Would love to hear
what other developers (and also non-devs!) think of it so that I can improve
it for those who are new to Go

~~~
ericpauley
Ecstatic to see a fledgling gopher!

I'd be cautious with calling this "mastering", but it's always good to have
qualitative data points of people's initial experiences with a language.

